# New to RootzWiki



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi I just wanted to drop by and introduce myself..
Dodgerblue, Proud new Droid 3 owner. I had the Droid 2 for 9 months. I had the OG Droid for about 9 months also. I have been flashing ROMs since I got my first OG Droid...


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Howdy. I'm new as well. Droid 1, Droid 3, and HP Touchpad (waiting for CM7). @mmontanaa Twitter.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to Rootzwiki guys. Hopefully we start to get a bit more busy over here now that things are moving along for D3.


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a noob here also, but have already benefitted so much! Great group of people here!


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

Noob here as well

Teleport Successful


----------



## Gravenimage (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey! I just joined over here, been with XDA for a while, thought I would branch out over here. I ran an OG for 2 years, then got my beloved D3







I work long hours, and it is my main form of entertainment, if I go too long without something to mod, I get stir crazy.


----------



## Seth H (Nov 13, 2011)

Greetings. I'm another noob. Currently running a Droid 3 previously on the orignal Droid, never rooted either. Looking forward to having a lot less bloatware and a lot more control.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Seth H said:


> Greetings. I'm another noob. Currently running a Droid 3 previously on the orignal Droid, never rooted either. Looking forward to having a lot less bloatware and a lot more control.


Never rooted your OG? Sinful!


----------

